

Ask HN: Hackers/Founders in Munich/Germany - rmoriz

I wonder if other people from Munich hanging around on HN, too.<p>Interested in a user meeting and some beer?
======
Artemidoros
Here is one Hacker from Munich interested in having some beer :)

------
rmoriz
only 2? :(

~~~
Artemidoros
at least better than being alone :)

i guess, germany as a whole (maybe berlin being the exception) is not very
much into y combinator like founding and munich might be especially adverse to
this kind of company seeding.

